# Does anyone take solo vacations?



## Ooh-Rah (May 29, 2022)

For as long as I can remember, I take one week every year and take a solo vacation. I used to camp at a remote site, but as I got older and the bugs/ticks seemed to get worse, I find myself shying away from the thin protection of a tent and now instead rent a small cabin on near a lake with good hiking trails.

This is something that I’ve always been upfront with girlfriends, wife, and now girlfriend again.  

In my current job, the pace picks up to a nearly manic level shortly after July 4th and stays that way until about Thanksgiving; this is my was of completely destressing.  For the most part I cook my meals over fire and walk thousands of steps per day.  Cigars and bourbon typically end my evening before I go to bed and do it all over again the next day.

By Thursday or Friday I’m ready to come home and merge back into civilization again, but there is something to be said for not having to be accountable for anyone else’s concerns or timeframes for that week.  

Surely I cannot be the only one?


----------



## Locksteady (May 30, 2022)

Ooh-Rah said:


> For as long as I can remember, I take one week every year and take a solo vacation. I used to camp at a remote site, but as I got older and the bugs/ticks seemed to get worse, I find myself shying away from the thin protection of a tent and now instead rent a small cabin on near a lake with good hiking trails.
> 
> This is something that I’ve always been upfront with girlfriends, wife, and now girlfriend again.
> 
> ...


I take short ones all the time, and longer ones when I'm not taking extended vacation for family/friends.



Ooh-Rah said:


> Surely I cannot be the only one?


Who around you has been suggesting that is out of the norm, and why would they say that?


----------



## RackMaster (May 30, 2022)

I used to do it a lot, pre-domestication and now it's an annual salmon fishing trip or hunting.  But both of those are with friend's.  
I guess now, it's come down to me sacrificing my sanity for my kid's, to make me more insane.  If that's possible.  lol


----------



## SOSTCRNA (May 30, 2022)

Ooh-Rah said:


> For as long as I can remember, I take one week every year and take a solo vacation. I used to camp at a remote site, but as I got older and the bugs/ticks seemed to get worse, I find myself shying away from the thin protection of a tent and now instead rent a small cabin on near a lake with good hiking trails.
> 
> This is something that I’ve always been upfront with girlfriends, wife, and now girlfriend again.
> 
> ...


I’ve never done it but there is absolutely nothing wrong with it and it actually sounds pretty amazing.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (May 30, 2022)

What's a vacation?


----------



## Grunt (May 30, 2022)

If that helps you to decompress, then go for it, Brother. I rarely ever do anything like that without my family, but that has been the way it has been since I was initially married. Growing up, we didn't do a lot as a family, so I do everything with my family at this point and thoroughly enjoy it. I hope you enjoy those times to the fullest - since you earned them.


----------



## Gunz (May 30, 2022)

Mrs Gunz and I never get away together. One of us has always had to stay home to tend to the critters. So individually we've traveled to see the kids, but I can't remember when we went some place together overnight.

I've traveled alone out to my former CO's Texas _Pig Kill/Beer Swill_ hog hunt...but it would be just me and him and another Marine... and about a thousand Shiner Bocks.


----------



## BloodStripe (May 30, 2022)

Yes sir. I still like to go camping by myself occasionally but have found myself more recently letting others tack along.

Nice thing about going solo, you are on your own schedule and can change it without hurting someone else’s feelings.


----------



## ThunderHorse (May 30, 2022)

Roy Kent was forced to go on a solo vacation.


----------



## “The Old Man” (Jun 17, 2022)

All my vacations are solo. The budget is so low. It is a wonder we can still take one🤣


----------



## Topkick (Jun 18, 2022)

I would love to take a Trout fishing vacation  alone but Whisky 6 won't let me. 😕 When I was at Ft Carson, my days out fishing for Trout alone were the best stress relief ever.


----------



## racing_kitty (Jun 19, 2022)

Now that the Tallish Child is legally an adult, I’m definitely going to do some solo vacationing. Absolutely nothing wrong with choosing your own adventure.


----------



## Muppet (Jun 19, 2022)

I never have, but, it reminds me of a saying I heard....

Never give up a chance to travel alone.

Don't know who said it.


----------



## Chopstick (Jun 19, 2022)

*I think one travels more usefully when they travel alone because they reflect more.’* — *Thomas Jefferson*


----------



## Muppet (Jun 19, 2022)

Chopstick said:


> *I think one travels more usefully when they travel alone because they reflect more.’* — *Thomas Jefferson*



Remind me to tell you about a story from Colonial Williamsburg and Jefferson. Lol


----------



## Chopstick (Jun 19, 2022)

Muppet said:


> Remind me to tell you about a story from Colonial Williamsburg and Jefferson. Lol


I can't wait!


----------



## Muppet (Jun 19, 2022)

Chopstick said:


> I can't wait!



Maria and I went to colonial Williamsburg a few years back, our first time, I'm an American Revolution need.

We stayed in a small apartment on the main street, market square kitchen. Historically, Jefferson stayed there while attending the College of William and Mary, studying law. 

Here I am, like a kid in a candy shop, thinking the entire town was maintained since the 1700s.

Only to find out, its a reconstruction of blue prints found, including Jeffersons apartment. 

I was crushed, Maria laughed the entire time.

So, we attended a small play at the capitol, "resolve" where Gov Patrick Henry said his "give me liberty". The actors asked for volunteers, I raised my hand, Maria was pissed since I was playing Henry, she was my first lady.

I was given a wool coat, the speech. My time came, I said the speech, loud and proud, stomping my foot, the stares I got, Maria held her head in her hands. 

It was fucking epic!


----------



## Locksteady (Jun 19, 2022)

Muppet said:


> Maria and I went to colonial Williamsburg a few years back, our first time, I'm an American Revolution need.
> 
> We stayed in a small apartment on the main street, market square kitchen. Historically, Jefferson stayed there while attending the College of William and Mary, studying law.
> 
> ...


It's nice when karma swings back around in record time .

Very cool story!


----------



## Muppet (Jun 19, 2022)

Locksteady said:


> It's nice when karma swings back around in record time .
> 
> Very cool story!



Lmao! Yes!


----------



## DasBoot (Jun 19, 2022)

Done a couple solo weekend trips around the Southeast and while TDY to get away from the community for a while.

One of the best trips was a last minute decision to go on leave in Austin. I think I was taking leave off for Pathfinder, tried walking on, didn’t work, had two weeks and no plans.

Spent all my post deployment money on a hotel and flight. Had a blast, met some cool people, woke up with my chest tattoo one morning. Solo trips can be fun.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jun 19, 2022)

I get drunk and lost in the woods from time to time... does that count?


----------



## DasBoot (Jun 19, 2022)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> I get drunk and lost in the woods from time to time... does that count?


I mean you’re a “Benning school for wayward youth” alumni- some of the best stories come from being lost in the woods.


----------



## Viper1 (Jun 19, 2022)

Topkick said:


> I would love to take a Trout fishing vacation  alone but Whisky 6 won't let me. 😕 When I was at Ft Carson, my days out fishing for Trout alone were the best stress relief ever.


I’ve been thinking about organizing a guys trip to the woods. Think W6 would let you go with a few mates?


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jun 19, 2022)

DasBoot said:


> I mean you’re a “Benning school for wayward youth” alumni- some of the best stories come from being lost in the woods.


I'm not gonna lie, I totally liked it better when it was the Benning school for wayward "boys"   but I see what this new wang dangle for what it is!🤣🤣🤣🤣

Stay Steely bubba!


----------



## Topkick (Jun 19, 2022)

Viper1 said:


> I’ve been thinking about organizing a guys trip to the woods. Think W6 would let you go with a few mates?



Yeah W6 just worries when I roll alone.
Sounds good, but I dont think I could make it this year. My vacation from work is already planned and I dont get any long weekends.


----------



## SpitfireV (Jun 19, 2022)

Most of my trips have been solo but the best one was a trip with a mate where we listed all the things we wanted to do in a particular place on a spreadsheet. Then you rated it if you really wanted to go (green) or could leave it (orange) then other person would put red, orange or green on (red for wasn't interested) and we would make plans for the green things and on red days do our own thing.


----------



## Gunz (Jun 19, 2022)

I got lost in the Panama jungle for about 5 days. That was fun. Good old Fort Sherman. All those great edible snakes and plants they said were “abundant”…apparently were not so abundant in the section of jungle I chose to get lost in.

But that is a story for another time and thread.😉🍺


----------



## Blizzard (Aug 4, 2022)

Was thinking about this thread after hiking the past few days.  

I've never done a true solo vacation.  While I understand and love the idea of private reflective time, aside from some of the practical and safety aspects (I'm thinking more of a back country type trip), I'm not 100% sure it's for me.  It's simply because I really enjoy shared experiences.  That said, tip of a hat to those that do.  I won't rule out a solo trip...this has me thinking.

As a complete aside, as an observation from my travels the past few weeks, I'm convinced there's probably no place on the planet with more dipshits out walking around than California and Washington.  The competition isn't even close.  This is not a statement for debate, rather just a fact meant to inform.


----------



## “The Old Man” (Aug 5, 2022)

Blizzard said:


> Was thinking about this thread after hiking the past few days.
> 
> I've never done a true solo vacation.  While I understand and love the idea of private reflective time, aside from some of the practical and safety aspects (I'm thinking more of a back country type trip), I'm not 100% sure it's for me.  It's simply because I really enjoy shared experiences.  That said, tip of a hat to those that do.  I won't rule out a solo trip...this has me thinking.
> 
> As a complete aside, as an observation from my travels the past few weeks, I'm convinced there's probably no place on the planet with more dipshits out walking around than California and Washington.  The competition isn't even close.  This is not a statement for debate, rather just a fact meant to inform.


Going to Belize in the not too distant future. You are welcome to get your feet wet. At least you won't be totally alone, if you change your mind. Otherwise I will be very busy with other pursuits. You are welcome to crash at our future primary home. If you want to roll the dice.
Be warned though, I have been known to be an asshole. However, I really am not. once I have sat down with someone. That takes time to know me. Then I am actually a pretty nice guy.


Just a thought, do as you will👍


----------



## Dimethylamine (Aug 5, 2022)

I am a bachelor so I still do this.  I went to Ukraine twice solo.  It was a bit intimidating but I survived (obviously).

However, I've gotten to the point where I feel it would be more fun to experience these vacations and share the moments with someone else.


----------



## Brill (Aug 5, 2022)

Dimethylamine said:


> I went to Ukraine twice solo.  It was a bit intimidating but I survived (obviously).



It must have sucked being around hot Ukie chicks all the time. I hear Norway sucks like that.

Seriously, check out Croatia: hotties & cheap if you stay away from tourist traps (Dubrovnik, Split, Rijeka).


----------



## pardus (Aug 5, 2022)

I backpacked around the world solo for about 3 years full time, then have done several solo trips as well. I loved the freedom of it and still do. I'm at the point though where it would be nice to experience with someone else the amazing things I saw and experienced alone, instead of trying to tell the story to a disbelieving and uninterested crowd after the fact. 
The best aspect I found was that as an individual you were forced to interact with the locals instead of turn to your comfort partner for advice. 
I'm telling you right now that I would have been killed long ago if it weren't for individuals who stepped up to save me at the times when I needed it the most, and it was multiple times.


----------



## “The Old Man” (Aug 5, 2022)

pardus said:


> I backpacked around the world solo for about 3 years full time, then have done several solo trips as well. I loved the freedom of it and still do. I'm at the point though where it would be nice to experience with someone else the amazing things I saw and experienced alone, instead of trying to tell the story to a disbelieving and uninterested crowd after the fact.
> The best aspect I found was that as an individual you were forced to interact with the locals instead of turn to your comfort partner for advice.
> I'm telling you right now that I would have been killed long ago if it weren't for individuals who stepped up to save me at the times when I needed it the most, and it was multiple times.


You Sir sound like an awesome dude👍 
Would love to hear some of your experiences someday Sir.


----------



## Dimethylamine (Aug 5, 2022)

Brill said:


> It must have sucked being around hot Ukie chicks all the time. I hear Norway sucks like that.
> 
> Seriously, check out Croatia: hotties & cheap if you stay away from tourist traps (Dubrovnik, Split, Rijeka).



Oh man, I don't know what they put in the water over there but every woman in Eastern Europe is a super model!  Same thing in the Baltics.  Ask an Estonian woman how to say '12 months' in Estonian.


----------

